# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत >  HAPPY HOLI 2020

## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

5 मार्च, 2020 को वाराणसी में जुलूस के दौरान काशी विश्वनाथ मंदिर से भगवान शिव और देवी पार्वती की मूर्तियों को ले जाते हुए रंग पाउडर में भक्त ले जाते हैं। रंगभरी एकादशी पर वाराणसी में होली मिलन की शुरुआत होती है।

----------


## bndu jain

वाराणसी की गलियों में रंगभरी एकादशी के दौरान लोग एक दूसरे पर रंग डालते हैं।

----------


## bndu jain

वाराणसी की गलियों में रंगभरी एकादशी के दौरान लोग एक दूसरे पर रंग डालते हैं।

----------


## bndu jain

वाराणसी की गलियों में रंगभरी एकादशी के दौरान भक्त पारंपरिक वाद्य यंत्र बजाते हैं और नृत्य करते हैं।

----------


## bndu jain

वाराणसी की गलियों में रंगभरी एकादशी के दौरान लोग गुलाल  से खेलते हैं।

----------


## bndu jain

People smear colors on each other during Rangbhari Ekadashi in the alleys of Varanasi.

----------


## bndu jain

5 मार्च, 2020 को वाराणसी की गलियों में रंगभरी एकादशी के दौरान भक्त भगवान शिव और देवी पार्वती की मूर्तियों को ले जाते हैं। रंगभरी एकादशी वाराणसी में होली समारोह की शुरुआत होती है।

----------


## bndu jain

वाराणसी की गलियों में रंगभरी एकादशी के दौरान लोग एक दूसरे पर रंग डालते हैं।

----------


## bndu jain

वाराणसी की गलियों में रंगभरी एकादशी के दौरान लोग रंगीन पाउडर से खेलते हैं।

----------


## bndu jain

भक्त वाराणसी की गलियों में रंगभरी एकादशी के दौरान भगवान शिव और देवी पार्वती की एक पालकी ले जाते हैं।

----------


## bndu jain

होली की खूबसूरत छटा

----------


## bndu jain

होली के अवसर पर उत्तर पूर्वी दिल्ली में मौजपुर और गोकुलपुरी में लोगों ने जमकर खेली होली।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

natasha

----------


## bndu jain

varun

----------


## bndu jain

sunny-leone

----------


## bndu jain

smriti-irani

----------


## bndu jain

smriti-irani

----------


## bndu jain

shilpa-shetty

----------


## bndu jain

priyanka_

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

राजस्थान में विदेशी पर्यटकों ने होली मनाई। ...

----------


## bndu jain

दिल्ली हिंसा के बाद उत्तर पूर्वी दिल्ली के इलाकों में शांति रही। इसी क्रम में मौजपुर इलाके में होली ...

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

बाराणसी

----------


## bndu jain

बाराणसी

----------


## bndu jain

उज्जैन में

----------


## bndu jain

उज्जैन में

----------


## bndu jain

जगन्नाथ मंदिर अहमदावाद

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

उत्तर प्रदेश के एक वृद्धाआश्रम में...

----------


## bndu jain

वृंदावन में...

----------


## bndu jain

अहमदावाद

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

अगर लोग वाकई कोरोना से निजात चाहते हैं तो उन्हें होली ज़रूर मनानी चाहिए

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

*mandana-karimi
*

----------


## bndu jain

*amyra-dastur
*

----------


## bndu jain

*sonal-chauhan
*

----------


## bndu jain

*mandana-karimi*

----------


## bndu jain

*jacqueline
*

----------


## bndu jain

*sunny-leone
*

----------


## bndu jain

*sunny-leone
*

----------


## bndu jain

*sunny-leone
*

----------


## bndu jain

*sunny-leone
*

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

Disha Patani

----------


## bndu jain

Katrina-Kaif

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

sophia-hayat

----------


## bndu jain

parinit-chopra

----------


## bndu jain

Kesariee

----------


## bndu jain

Marisa-Verma

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

poonam-pandey

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

Bipasha Basu

----------


## bndu jain

Bipasha Basu

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

Munmun Dutta’

----------


## bndu jain

Krystle D’souza

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

/nisha-guragain

----------


## bndu jain

nisha-guragain

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------

